# Tao of Jeet Kune Do



## Indie12 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just got the New revised version of Tao of Jeet Kune Do 2011 edition. For those who have already went through it, what did you think?


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 21, 2012)

I am now reading the so-called expanded-edition on my Kindle and think it excellent.


----------

